# Bianchi San Jose or Pista?



## bikehyena (Mar 31, 2006)

So I just got a SS mountain bike this winter and, for some reason, I seem to like it. Now I want to ride on the road a bit. I saw a Bianchi San Jose in the store the other day and it seemed right up my alley. However, I'm also intrigued by the Pista. Problem is, I've never ridden a track bike or a fixed bike. Anyone ridden both and can give some comparisons? Also, anyone know how much the San Jose weighs. It felt like it weighed as much as my Niner with a suspension fork.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

My San Jose is pretty light. Not bad. Has to be way less than a niner with a fork, unless it's just the frame and fork alone.

The SJ has room for big tires and fenders, canti studs, rack mounts. So they're completely different bikes. 

Don't think you can run a track cog on the SJ cause there's no lock ring threads.

-M


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*be careful*

just like single speeds,it is very easy to get hooked on fixxed.just take it easy for the first week to gain your confidence.its a lot easier than most people think


----------



## bikehyena (Mar 31, 2006)

*gravitating toward the pista*

well, i'm leaning toward the track bike because it's pretty different from my niner. i figure if i want to ride dirt roads and smooth trails, the san jose isn't different enough from my niner to justify a purchase (feel free to comment if you differ in opinion). i'm concerned about the handling of the track bike since it's so steep. i'm a pretty decent bike handler having ridden road and trials in the past, but a 74 head angle seems like alot. if anyone knows of any shops in northern california that has a built up pista that i could test ride, let me know.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

bikehyena said:


> well, i'm leaning toward the track bike because it's pretty different from my niner. i figure if i want to ride dirt roads and smooth trails, the san jose isn't different enough from my niner to justify a purchase (feel free to comment if you differ in opinion). i'm concerned about the handling of the track bike since it's so steep. i'm a pretty decent bike handler having ridden road and trials in the past, but a 74 head angle seems like alot. if anyone knows of any shops in northern california that has a built up pista that i could test ride, let me know.


I have a Pista with a 75 degree headtube angle and it is very stable. It's one of my favorite bikes to ride.


----------



## Joe Sausagehead (Feb 27, 2006)

bikehyena said:


> I saw a Bianchi San Jose in the store the other day and it seemed right up my alley. However, I'm also intrigued by the Pista. Problem is, I've never ridden a track bike or a fixed bike. .


The San Jose has road geometry - in fact it's the same frame as on their Volpe road bike, only with track ends. The Pista, on the other hand, has steeper track geometry and round fork blades (a little chattery). For quickness and around-town stuff, the pista is a blast, but I found it a bit uncomfortable after an hour and a half. For longer rides, a fixed San Jose would be ideal. Unfortunately, it doesn't come with a track hub, so you'll have to build/buy a new back wheel. And while the SJ is heavier than the Pista, I think it's unlikely that it weighs as much as your 29er w/ a suspension fork.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

I would have to say go with the San Jose, Just rebuild the rear wheel with a Surly Flip-Flop hub. The stock hub is kinda crappy. Throw on some fenders and blast off


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

The bikes are pretty different. I suggest test riding them. One of them might 'speak' to you. 
For cost, keep in mind that the pista doesnt come with brakes. The rear hub spacing is different, too.

I would get the San Jose and then buy or build a fixed rear wheel. I ride a cross bike on the road and it's nice. Just get some skinny tires, or even just pump the fat tires up really hard. Very versatile setup that is good for road or dirt road. If you want purist fixee, go pista.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

I love my Pista. Handles great and the fixie experience is the real-deal. My 02¢ and a picture, too.

OGG


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

OneGearGuy said:


> I love my Pista. Handles great and the fixie experience is the real-deal. My 02¢ and a picture, too.
> 
> OGG


I am for the Pista too, love mine, no regreats! 
OneGearGuy, what bars are those?? Look very nice!


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

miSSionary said:


> I am for the Pista too, love mine, no regreats!
> OneGearGuy, what bars are those?? Look very nice!


Thanks- they are, ironically enough, not on my Pista right now.  I have been using bullhorns with some success lately. The moustache style bars are actually chromed steel bars off an "English Style" Three-speed bike that was being parted out. I don't know the manufacturer or model unfortunately. I could always be persuaded to take my hands off the bars, though, heheh. 

OGG


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Man, just saw them both this weekend and they are both fine, fine. I'd have to lean toward the Pista just cause it looks so freakin' CLEAN!


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Josie, Josie*

I say get the San Josie because when you are on the road and see a trailhead you can hit it with much more stability than the Pista.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

I love my San Jose; just did a 127 mile ride on Friday and it performed great!


----------



## capn caveman (Aug 31, 2005)

*Same situation here*

I went through the whole thought process myself. Couldn't decide between the two of them. I currently commute to work on a semi-nice roadbike but with Colorado's weather, I need to get a bike to commute on that would require less maintenance with a bad weather situation. I lost an auction on ebay that I thought would be the solution. No biggee. Then I started thinking about a pista. I knew it was an affordable bike, and way sexy too. Went to the bike shop looking for handlebars and stem for my current roadbike and came across the SanJose. After going back and forth between the Pista and the San Jose for awhile, I decided on the all-around purpose of the SanJose. Ordered it today but found out it may not be available. If not, gonna get the Pista. But I am really hoping to get the San Jose! Good luck whichever way you go. Tell us what you went with and how it works out. -PEACE


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

bikehyena said:


> well, i'm leaning toward the track bike because it's pretty different from my niner. i figure if i want to ride dirt roads and smooth trails, the san jose isn't different enough from my niner to justify a purchase (feel free to comment if you differ in opinion). i'm concerned about the handling of the track bike since it's so steep. i'm a pretty decent bike handler having ridden road and trials in the past, but a 74 head angle seems like alot. if anyone knows of any shops in northern california that has a built up pista that i could test ride, let me know.


I forgot the name, but it's in San francisco. It's very close to the cal train station. Pacific ? comes to mind for some reason. They have several pistas to try there


----------



## CBBaron (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't own either bike but do own bike similar to both. The Pista is a track bike with quick handling and a stiff ride. Its fun for rides around town but is not the most comfortable bike for longer rides. I have a Mercier Kilo TT (identical to KHS Flite 100) that is very similar. 
The San Jose has cyclocross/light touring geometry with track dropouts and a SS hub. This bike can fit fenders and a rack for commuting duty and will be much more comfortable on longer rides. I ride an older light touring bike converted to fixie as all weather commuter. The fat tires and relaxed geometry make for a much smoother ride.
The track bike is more fun and lively but the tourer is more pratical and comfortable. The track bike will be the most different from your MTB though the tourer is definately not like riding a SS MTB.
Just my two cents. I have ridden fixie on my daily commute year round for 2.5 years but I am a newbie MTBer.
Craig


----------



## bikehyena (Mar 31, 2006)

*Too many kinds of candy for this kid*

Well I rode a San Jose and it was pretty nice. I can't seem to find a Pista to try anywhere, though (or any fixed gear bikes for that matter). And now I'm thinking of other brands like IRO and Milwaukee. I know the Milwaukee costs a little more but it seems worth it, especially considering I'd have to build a new rear wheel to run the San Jose fixed. Maybe I should just build a fixed wheel for the niner, get some skinny tires for it, maybe a new bar and call it a day.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

desurfer said:


> I love my San Jose; just did a 127 mile ride on Friday and it performed great!


The Pista is a really fun bike. It's also versatile - I use mine for general city riding and commuting, but a friend of mine uses his for time trials and track racing. I will say this though... Long disstances on a fixie can be pretty brutal; it's nice to coast every once in a while.


----------



## ricer (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what the rake on the stock Pista's fork is? Also, what is the rear dropout width? Thanks.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

I happily own both and the choice can be tough.
I now pretty much commute on the San Jose, 40 miles round trip, and like the fact that I can hit the "dirt" when I see it. I did build a different set of wheels- the spacing of the rear limits your hub choice, I went with a WORD hub - since the stock rear wheel is lame so the fixie is in order and recommended!
The Pista is great for short trips but the San Jose outshines it on the long ones. I love the clean look of my Pista but as others have said the San Jose is fender/rack ready which is a bonus.
Buy both!!


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

My rear wheel makes some noise after only two weeks. but only when the cranks are turning. Might be the freewheel. Don't know. I'm thinking of building a surly flipflopper. What is the spacing? Looks like mountain spacing. The rim looks fine. Might just re-use that.

-M


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Wolfy,

Sorry for the late reply, the rear spacing is 130. That narrowed my choices to a Sugino hub or a PAUL hub.....WORD up!
It was not cheap but it is a good investment for a SS since we do not have to buy shifters, derailleurs, cassettes, derailleur cables....you see my point.
Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

*Real Wheel? Fixie*

When you all suggest getting a new rear wheel that is a fixie for the san jose what are you talking about? Are you suggesting a drivetrain like a bmx bike, meaning you just try to pedal backwords to brake?

if you could direct me to the desired wheel for sale that could help.


----------



## SSspider (Apr 19, 2005)

*1x1 Flip Flop*

I run my Jose w/a Surly flip flop so I may go fixed on one side. Good luck in whatever you choose but I would lean towards the Jose so you could hit trail if you like


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Krafcik,

I hit my LBS and shopped in the QBP catalog for the right stuff.
If you need I can give the specs I had built up, they been pretty bomb-proof so far and not too heavy.
Like the other post, go flip-flop so on the road you can go fixie( a lock ring and a cog on a threaded hub) or if you are a madman, go fixie off road! I tried and almost killed myself last spring.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Krafcik,

I hit my LBS and shopped in the QBP catalog for the right stuff.
If you need I can give the specs I had built up, they been pretty bomb-proof so far and not too heavy.
Like the other post, go flip-flop so on the road you can go fixie( a lock ring and a cog on a threaded hub) or if you are a madman, go fixie off road! I tried and almost killed myself last spring.
sorry. posted twice!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*I would appreciate your help*

I don't think I need a flip flop because the san jose will be mainly a road only bike . . . dirt path IF needed. I plan to buy/build a ss hardtail mtb as well.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought a Pista 6 years ago and it has been a great bike. But.... I would prefer a San Jose for bigger tire/fender clearance and bottle braze-ons.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

ricer said:


> Does anyone know what the rake on the stock Pista's fork is? Also, what is the rear dropout width? Thanks.


The fork rake is 23mm and the rear dropout spacing is 120mm.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Or......*

I still love Schwinn. Oh, the memories...

-M


----------



## AdamL85 (Jun 3, 2004)

You should seriously consider an IRO (www.irocycle.com). I have a Mark V and it's a wonderful ride; I love it. Better service and components than a Bianchi will get you at the ~$600 mark.


----------



## 8200rpm (Apr 28, 2006)

1x1clyde said:


> Sorry for the late reply, the rear spacing is 130. That narrowed my choices to a Sugino hub or a PAUL hub.....WORD up!
> 
> Good luck!


Isn't the Paul Word hub 135mm??? Can a 135mm be used with a frame with 130mm spacing?

I'm a dunce when it comes to wrenching bikes.


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

wolfy said:


> My rear wheel makes some noise after only two weeks. but only when the cranks are turning. Might be the freewheel. Don't know. I'm thinking of building a surly flipflopper. What is the spacing? Looks like mountain spacing. The rim looks fine. Might just re-use that.
> 
> -M


Hey,
I had the same problem with my San Jose. Take it back to the shop. A lot of them came with bottom brackets that caused the chain to rub against the chainguard. Mine fixed it for free.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Boy, that Pista is some serious eye candy, especially the chromed one! And if you want something as different as possible from your Niner (you lucky dawg) that'd fill the bill.
That said, I'm another that'd go with the San Jose, for reasons already ennumerated.
Even better IMHO would be the Surly Cross Check because: 1.)It comes with 132.5mm rear fork spacing ('Gnotright'...gotta love their names for stuff), so you can use a cheap and strong MTB hub like Shimano, or a road hub if you prefer. Build it using a Surly flip/flop hub, one side fixed, one side freewheeled. Can't do that with the San Jose, unless you replace the cheapo stock wheel, at which point you might as well have gotten the Surly. (2.)You can get just the frame, and build it with exactly what you want. Right now, all I ride is a SS MTB. But I can definitely see as a winter project, ordering up a Surly CC frame in black, and building it up as a nice all purpose bike. Tempted to make it geared, just so I'll have something that cover the exigencies that a SS can't do. But if I want to build it as a SS, I can. Just hard to go wrong with a CC: I've been looking at these things for a long time, and I've yet to come up with a better 'do it all' bike in my mind.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

OOHHHH you both suck for bringing back a thread that was two years old!!!


----------

